# PI2 Hangs on Startup with 11.0 RC1



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

It installed fine and I played around a bit, then rebooted and now nothing.  After about 5 minutes I see something like "unblocking random" and a bunch of " intc0 spurious interrupt", once every few seconds.  But nothing more, no login prompt and no ssh.

Any clues?

-Nigel


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2016)

No, I am running the same on a Hummingboard I am testing.
Maybe fickle media. Write zeros and re-image.
I have a RPi2 as well and will check.


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

Good theory, thanks, but this is the second SD card I've tried on it.

-Nigel


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

Note that it worked fine until I installed a few packages and rebooted.  I can't remember them all.  Is there a "boot to recovery mode" I could try that would allow me to disable some things in rc.conf?  Or a verbose mode to tell me what's happening in more detail on boot up to find out where it's hanging?

-Nigel


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2016)

`cat /var/log/messages | more`  might contain some useful information.

My Rpi2 has been up now 20 minutes with one package installed misc/ytree

Note that `ee` is part of FreeBSD base for easy editing.


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

How do I get to read /var/log/messages since it doesn't boot?  I've been unable to mount the card under Linux, otherwise I'd have used that to edit rc.conf to disable some services.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2016)

Nigel Horne said:


> I've been unable to mount the card under Linux


Why not try it on FreeBSD? As far as I know Linux has trouble reading FreeBSD's UFS filesystem.


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't have another FreeBSD machine that also has a card reader.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2016)

What is stopping you from zeroing the card and try imaging again with FreeBSD? Do you have work on it you need to keep?


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

Good news.  I lent the card to someone who does have access to a SD card reader on a machine running FreeBSD and who happens to have a spare PI2 lying around.  We've found the problem, which is puppet.  Having puppet_enabled="YES" in /etc/rc.conf seems to be the culprit.  Remove that and all is well.  So there's clearly a problem there somewhere.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2016)

There are lots of growing pains on Arm. The official line is that it is a Tier 2 platform. Thus a work in progress. Making packages can be challenging. `portsnap fetch extract` takes 4+ hours. buildworld takes over 40 hrs. Poudriere is the best route for Arm package building.
I have not messed with puppet.


----------



## Nigel Horne (Aug 25, 2016)

I suspect no-one else has because "why run puppet on a PI"!  I'm surprised there's anything in it which should cause this symptom, however.


----------

